# Was issen mit dem Fächerahorn los?



## andreas w. (27. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Freunde des Garten- und Landschaftsbau, hab mal eine Frage. 

Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, unser __ Fächerahorn welkt und blättert so vor sich hin. Und das schon eine ganze Zeit.

Der Baum hat schon eine längere Geschichte hinter sich: meine Frau hat ihn vor ein paar Jahren gekauft und eigentlich sollte er an einem anderen Platz stehen.

Dort hat er meiner Frau dann nicht mehr gefallen und im zuge unseres damaligen Teichumbaus ist er "zwangsversetzt" worden. Zum kompostieren war er mir zu schade, so hab ich ihn auf die Zysterne gesetzt.

Die ersten zwei,drei Jahre ist er schön gewachsen (wächst relativ langsam, weiss ich) nur in diesem Jahr kränkelt er so vor sich hin.

Wasser müsste er eigentlich genug haben und der Boden ist auch nicht sooo dicht, dass er nasse Füße hat.

Ich versuch mal ein paar fotos dranzuhängen - vielleicht weiss mir einer zu helfen? wäre super.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was issen mit dem  Fächerahorn los?*

Hi Andreas,

eventuell ein Pilz drin

Fächerahorne werden (bei ungünstigen Standorten besonders) leicht von (Welke)Pilzen befallen. Meine hab ich dadurch verloren, auch die von meinen bester Kumpel (Gärtner) sind sämtlichst befallen. Sind die Pilze erst mal drin gibt es meist keine 100% Heilung mehr (starker Rückschnitt ins gesunde Holz kann mittunter helfen). 
Fängt meist mit eintrocknenden Blätter von der Zweigspitze her an, dann beginnen die Zweigspitzen trocken zu werden und später (teilweise erst nach ein paar Jahren) stribt der Baum nach und nach ab:beeten 

MfG Frank


----------



## wolfand (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was issen mit dem  Fächerahorn los?*

Unter dem Suchbegriff "verticillium welke" wirst Du bei Google Alles finden was Du wissen mußt. Meinen Fächerahorn hat es in diesem Sommer leider auch erwischt. Nach radikalem Rückschnitt hat sich die Welke nicht weiter ausgebreitet. Leider ist von der Schönheit der Pflanze nicht mehr viel übrig. Ich werde ihn wohl gegen etwas unempfindliches ersetzten.....


----------



## andreas w. (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was issen mit dem  Fächerahorn los?*

äha, das ist nicht unbedingt das, was ich lesen wollte, aber wenn´s so ist...

das mit dem pilz, hat das etwas mit dem Untergrund, sprich der bodenbeschaffenheit zu tun?

das hab ich nämlich in ähnlicher form schonmal gehört. da werd ich die tage mal drangehen und die äste gründlich aber vorsichtig zurückschneiden - in der hoffnung, dass mir nicht der gesamte baum verreckt.

naja, danke auf jeden fall für eure antworten und vielleicht tausch ich noch ein großes bischen vom boden gegen etwas durchlässigeres wie torf oder humus aus.

ich drück mir die daumen und - naja danke halt.


----------



## Zottel (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was issen mit dem  Fächerahorn los?*

So ein Sch..., dann hat mein Kugelahorn ja auch diese Welke. Hab´s gerade bei Google unter "verticillium welke" nachgelesen.Ich dachte, das es an der Trockenheit der letzten Wochen lag, sieht aber doch ganz nach dieser Welke aus, der Pilz befällt ja auch besonders gerne __ Ahorn.


----------



## wolfand (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was issen mit dem  Fächerahorn los?*

Der Befall meines Acers hat mich auch geärgert. Nach Entfernung der betroffenen Äste blieb nur noch ein Drittel des Baumes übrig. An den Schnittflächen konnte man die typischen schwarzen Verfärbungen sehen, die durch den Pilzbefall in den Leitbündeln der Pflanze entstehen. Ich habe den Rückschnitt im Juni vorgenommen. Der Rest des Acers zeigt bislang keine weiteren Schäden. Da der Pilz und seine Sporen jedoch sehr lange im Boden überdauern ist es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit bis es wieder los geht. Leider.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was issen mit dem  Fächerahorn los?*

Ich hab gestern auch mal genau geschaut und ebenfalls dieses Problem festgestellt 

Es sind zwar momentan nicht viele vertrockneten Blätter, aber einige mit braun -schwarzen Punkten. Bei den Ästen kommt es mir so vor als ob die befallenen Bereiche etwas dunkler sind - zum Hauptstamm werden sie wieder heller - sollte ich also nur bis zu diesem helleren Bereich schnibbeln ?

Ich hoffe nur das durch dieses späte Beschneiden der Frost nicht noch mehr Schaden anrichtet.

Ebenso ist mir an einem aufgefallen, dass unten am Hauptstamm einiges an Rinde abgeplatzt ist ? Hat hier einer genagt oder könnte dies mit der Pilzerkrankung zusammenhängen ?


----------



## Dieter_B (29. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Was issen mit dem  Fächerahorn los?*

Ein __ Ahorn von uns hat auch seit ca. 2-3 Jahren das Problem.
Kommt dieses Jahr weg.
Der Pilz kommt immer wieder, leider.
Also ausgraben und weg damit.


----------

